

Show HN: Quiply – Share work experiences anonymously (no one knows you posted) - davidgpayne
http://quiply.me

======
davidgpayne
We all have workplace experiences - some great, some terrible. Some companies
are completely dysfunctional, some have incredible work environments and
amazing people. And when we think things should be different, we don’t always
have a voice in driving change.

Even if we can be heard, we may feel more comfortable sharing our workplace
experiences anonymously, so we can be authentic. That’s why we created quiply.
Share your appreciation. Give compliments. Or share constructive comments
about someone.

quiply is available for download in the App Store. Use it and help make the
workplace better.

------
twinstar
Checked out your app. Like the tone that’s created when the comments are funny
and entertaining. Those will bring me back.

~~~
davidgpayne
Thanks for the feedback. It’s great when people get creative with their
comments and also use the app in a lighthearted way.

------
maryjanel
Cool idea. I'm downloading the app now.

